# New Administrator: Marcel



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 31, 2017)

Everyone please congratulate Marcel on being the newest member of our team.

He has graviously excepted joining our team as an Administrator.

Thanks Marcel, and thanks Horse for making happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Aug 31, 2017)

Whoot! Good on ya Marcel! That is good news!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats Marcel and thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2017)

Great stuff, congrats Marcel.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations Marcel


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats Marcel !!!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks guys. Chris asked me to help as I have some experience running webservices. Of course I'm glad to be able to help to keep our community up and running. I'm pretty sure we'll form a great team with our moderator group and the other admins.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats Marcel!


----------



## pbehn (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations Marcel, do you administer bacon?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congratulations Marcel


----------



## parsifal (Aug 31, 2017)

congratulations marcel. well done


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks Marcel for accepting this honor!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2017)

Glad to have you on "the team."


----------



## Mungo60 (Sep 1, 2017)

Grats Marcel !


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 1, 2017)

Congrats Marcel


----------



## Elmas (Sep 1, 2017)

Best wishes and congrats!


----------



## at6 (Sep 1, 2017)

Congrats Marcel. Horse made a wise choice.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2017)

Congrats Marcel..!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Thanks Marcel for accepting this honor!


Accepting more work you mean

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Sep 1, 2017)

You've got great role models, Marcel


----------



## ARTESH (Sep 1, 2017)

My congratulations.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 1, 2017)

Excellent....thanks for filling the breach.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

So do you get the bribes we used to send to Jan now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> So do you get the bribes we used to send to Jan now?


Yeah, shall I send you my bank account number?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

Sorry Jan but Marcel has more privs!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Sorry Jan but Marcel has more privs!


Hey, I'm just that guy... you know....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2017)

Congratulations Marcel, now about the Christmas banner !

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2017)

rochie said:


> Congratulations Marcel, now about the Christmas banner !


Watch it Karl, I'm itching to do my first ban now

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Watch it Karl, I'm itching to do my first ban now


It would be an honour to be your first kill

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 1, 2017)

Excellent news! Congratulations, Marcel.


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 1, 2017)

Does this mean we have to be nice to Marcel now? 

Congrats Marcel...and thank you for taking on the task of herding the contrarian felines that frequent this forum.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## le_steph40 (Sep 1, 2017)

Congratulations Marcel


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2017)

rochie said:


> Congratulations Marcel, now about the Christmas banner !



I for one loved Christmas in April

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 1, 2017)

One should always keep Christmas in their heart year round!

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2017)

buffnut453 said:


> Does this mean we have to be nice to Marcel now?


Anybody treating me differently than before will be banned!
So if you were mean to me, please continue

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 1, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Anybody treating me differently than before will be banned!
> So if you were mean to me, please continue



Yes sir. Absolutely sir. Wouldn't dream of doing anything different, sir. Anything I can get you sir? Something for the weekend sir?

Yep...treating you just the same as always!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 1, 2017)

100 pints and 10kg of bacon man.. go...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 1, 2017)

Marcel said:


> Anybody treating me differently than before will be banned!
> So if you were mean to me, please continue

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 2, 2017)

I don't remember being mean to you. I was mean to Lucky a few times but that may have been from "herd mentality". I've also been a little jokingly mean to Robert Porter but as a child I did live for a time in North Carolina and Birmingham Alabama.


----------



## mikewint (Sep 2, 2017)

A bit late but with all the above Congrats on your demotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## mikewint (Sep 2, 2017)

Canst thou, O partial sleep, give thy repose
To the wet sea-boy in an hour so rude,
And in the calmest and most stillest night,
With all appliances and means to boot,
Deny it to a king? Then happy low, lie down!
Uneasy lies the head that wears a crown.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 2, 2017)

I recall again why this used to be called 'the asylum'


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 2, 2017)

...C'mon guys, Marcel......is still the same, just a......fancy schmancy title...

Marcel, I know who the riff-raff are.....call me


----------



## buffnut453 (Sep 2, 2017)

Marcel said:


> I recall again why this used to be called 'the asylum'



And in the words of the Fun Boy Three....



The Lunatics Have Taken Over the Asylum


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 3, 2017)

We run a very tight asylum here! The doctor (Horse) is sedated and the nurses (admins) are very friendly! And we likes it thataway!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SANCER (Sep 3, 2017)

A bit late too, but I am at your command Sir. 

_Felicitaciones por tu nombramiento *Marcel*._
_Que siga la fiesta!  _

_(Co_ngratulations on your appointment.
Keep the party going!)

Saludos amigo. 
Luis Carlos


----------



## at6 (Sep 3, 2017)

And if any of us should need a Proctological exam, Dr Gnomey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Sep 3, 2017)

Good on ya Marcel! Well deserved mate.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2017)

at6 said:


> And if any of us should need a Proctological exam, Dr Gnomey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'd rather not...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 4, 2017)

> Keep the party going!


Apart from the technical side of things, the only ones who can keep the party going are you guys.

This community will keep on thriving as long as there are members who actively participate in the discussions here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Robert Porter (Sep 4, 2017)

AMEN! I say I say can I get an AMEN!


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 4, 2017)

Aaaameeeen!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Sep 4, 2017)

_View: https://youtu.be/hnzHtm1jhL4_


----------



## mikewint (Sep 4, 2017)

Marcel said:


> This community will keep on thriving as long as there are members who actively participate in the discussions here.


Be careful what you wish for!!! When the gods wish to punish they answer prayers.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Freebird (Jan 23, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Thanks guys. Chris asked me to help as I have some experience running webservices. Of course I'm glad to be able to help to keep our community up and running. I'm pretty sure we'll form a great team with our moderator group and the other admins.



I missed this last summer - very belated congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jan 23, 2018)

freebird said:


> I missed this last summer - very belated congrats!


No problem freebird. Nice to see you still around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 23, 2018)

This is what happens, when you esca....wander, out from your ce....room, because sta....people forget to lock....don't pay attention....you find stuff out....

Many _belated _hearty congratulations Marcel!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 23, 2018)

I've decided I'm staying firmly ensconced in my cell...the outside world is SCARY!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2018)

Just remember we're all here just to make sure Jan stays in his box most of the time, it requires lots of whisky...


----------



## Freebird (Jan 25, 2018)

Marcel said:


> No problem freebird. Nice to see you still around.



Never really disappeared Marcel, I'm usually lurking around. 
But I do miss some of the posters who've drifted away somewhere.

Hard to believe it's been 10 years now...


----------

